# Notaus - Leiterplatte



## unwissender22 (1 September 2009)

Konnte in den letzten monaten schon einige erfahrungen mit der 13849 sammeln. habe die steuerung für eine maschine entsprechend geändert, so das wir die norm erfüllen.

nun bei der Steuerung einer anderen Maschine stosse ich auf das Problem, dass darauf eine selbst entwickelte leiterplatte ist, welche einen Motor ansteuert. Diese Steuerung wird nun ebenfalls der neuen MRL angepasst. Frage mich nun wie ich das hinkriege, dass ich ohne externe relais, etc meine selbst entwickelte Motorenansteuerung entsprechend hinkriege (es ist mir klar, dass ich das ganze mit externem Bremsrelais mit zwangsgeführten Kontakten lösen könnte).

Wie das Punkto PL auf der entsprechenden Steuerung aussieht, weiss ich noch nicht, da es noch einige Zeit dauert bis eine Risikoanalyse gemacht wird, aber wir werden wahrscheinlich bei PL d liegen (allenfalls c).

würde das z.b. gehen, wenn ich auf der leiterplatte ein zwangsgeführtes relais hätte, worüber die versorgung des motors geht (der motor hat einen kurzschlussstrom von rund 20A und ein Maximales Moment von etwa 20Nm) 
fand leider bei einer ersten suche im netz nichts... :-( wäre um ein paar tips und anregungen dankbar...


----------



## Blockmove (1 September 2009)

unwissender22 schrieb:


> würde das z.b. gehen, wenn ich auf der leiterplatte ein zwangsgeführtes relais hätte, worüber die versorgung des motors geht (der motor hat einen kurzschlussstrom von rund 20A und ein Maximales Moment von etwa 20Nm)
> fand leider bei einer ersten suche im netz nichts... :-( wäre um ein paar tips und anregungen dankbar...



Ob du nun ein internes oder ein externes Relais verwendest ist egal.
Wichtig ist, dass du vom Relais-Hersteller die sicherheitsrelevanten Daten bekommst und dies in deine Berechung einfliesst.

Just my 2Cents

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## istat_gb (7 September 2009)

> würde das z.b. gehen, wenn ich auf der leiterplatte ein zwangsgeführtes relais hätte, worüber die versorgung des motors geht


 
ich denke, wenn du PLd erfüllen möchtest, sollte dies gehen - jedoch mit 2 Relais, sodass du eine redundante Abschaltung hast.


Gruß
André


----------

